# who is doing prepaid credit cards in eire ?



## senni (30 Sep 2009)

Hi

who else is doing prepaid credit cards other than the Ruby Card mentioned in an earlier thread ?  any one ?


----------



## TheShark (30 Sep 2009)

Payzone are. www.payzonemoney.com


----------



## bond-007 (30 Sep 2009)

Ryanair.


----------



## dereko1969 (1 Oct 2009)

where is this place eire? i think you'll find when writing in the english language that ireland is the name of the country.


----------



## DublinTexas (2 Oct 2009)

Here is some I know:

Mastercard (electronic use only)

Ecocard on [broken link removed] which is Newcastle Building Society iussed (1)
Entropay on www.entropay.com which is Transact Network issued (2)

1 charges at least 2% fees for each usage, see [broken link removed].
2 charges fees for loading even from a bank account, see here.

Mastercard

Wirecard on  which is issued by them (3)
Net+ cards on www.neteller.com which is issued by Conister Trust Ltd. (4)

3 charges fees for issue but not per € transaction, see .
4 loading via bank account free, no € transaction charge, see [broken link removed].


----------



## Timbuk2 (3 Oct 2009)

If you go to large shopping centres in Dublin (I know Dundrum definitely does it) and buy a gift card at the main information desk, you get a prepaid Mastercard.

As far as I know (going by what I've heard - I haven't actually used it) - you can use this card for online purchases, POS transactions (although it isn't Chip 'n' Pin - it is accepted everywhere Mastercard is) and at ATMs.

They are operated by this crowd - [broken link removed]

Don't quote me on any of this information - I have never used any of it so I can't guarantee it works in the ways I described above.


----------



## pudds (3 Oct 2009)

Halifax.

[broken link removed]


----------



## senni (5 Oct 2009)

derecko1969

tetchy...i just ran out of text space. 

if you feel so strongly about it take it up on another thread.


----------



## horusd (14 Jul 2011)

Just picked up one of those Swirl Master Cards (pre-paid) at Supervalue for approx 6e . It's an actual card which can be loaded via payzone. I thought this might be handy travelling etc. But I just had a look at the charges:

Load fee 10 -350 = 2.99
351-500= 3.99


Purchase fee of 2.95% (max 2.95)
ATM withdrawal fee 1.50
Inactive account fee 3.50 (if inactive for 2 months)

I wanted it as an add'l security, but these fees seem stiff enough. By my reckoning, if you loaded 100 bucks and then withdrew it, you would lose almost 4.5%. I can't see the real advantage of this. Am I missing something?


----------

